# Bell Tree Direct - 11.20.15



## Justin

Hey everyone! We've got a few small things to share with today's Bell Tree Direct! Check it all out below:
​
*Animal Crossing amiibo Card Trading*





The long requested board for trading Animal Crossing amiibo cards on TBT is finally here with the *Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office*! Trade amiibo cards with your fellow TBTers in one easy to use location on the forums. There are region prefixes as well to make it easier finding threads for your area.

We're focused on card-for-card trades in this board, with TBT bell trades prohibited and real-world money discouraged. Essentially, we won't stop you from doing real-world money trades in PM, but you can't advertise them in your thread. We don't want a board where it feels like going into eBay listings with a list of prices in threads, you should just go to eBay itself for that instead.

Keep in mind that taking part of this sort of activity is strictly at your own risk. When real items and mail are involved, there's really not much we can do. In the vast majority of cases where any problems arise, it will simply come down to 'he said, she said' where we can't promise anything will be done, and we certainly can't get your items back. So be smart about your trades, and don't trade with anyone who you deem as suspicious.

For the complete details on how everything in the board works, check out Murray's *Amiibo Card Post Office Rules & Information* thread. If you have an existing thread in the Happy Home Designer board, we'll move it soon if it's been posted in recently. Otherwise, you may want to report it to let us know.


*Universal Trade Bumping Rules*




Over the years, there have been various bumping rules mentioned in the trading boards including Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza, but with little consistency and often buried in a lengthy thread unseen. These flimsy rules were rarely enforced on any kind of consistent basis either. We're fixing that today with a new universal bumping rule for all trade boards included in The Bell Tree Rules & Guidelines.

It's really simple: Just don't bump your thread anymore often than every 4 hours in all boards, except for the new Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office which is every 8 hours. That's it! See someone consistently ignoring the rule? Report it.

Remember: This new rule applies specifically to the trading boards listed, not a specific rule for the entire forum.




The complete new section of the rules can be found below:



> *Trade Board Bumping*
> We enforce specific bumping rules for threads inside trade boards to keep them clean and fair. Bumping in this context is posting in a thread when it falls far down the board index to bring it back to the top for increased visibility.
> 
> 
> You may bump your threads at a maximum limit of once every 4 hours.
> This applies to the following trade boards:
> Re-Tail
> Villager Trading Plaza
> TBT Marketplace
> Museum Shop
> Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office (8 hours)
> 
> In the Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office board, the limit is 8 hours instead of 4 hours due to the unique nature of the board.
> If you continually exceed the bump limit, you may receive a warning, infraction, or suspension. Please report instances where a user is consistently exceeding the limit.




*MMMM... TASTY CAKE!*






The great cake collectible shortage that's been hitting TBT since May is finally coming to an end...




Say hello to the new and improved Tasty Cake created by Thunder, and say goodbye to that old stale thing we called a cake before. You can pick one up yourself in the Shop now for just 29 Bells.

Happen to own one of the previous cakes? You can now bask in the glory of knowing you own a super exclusive rare collectible sold only 4540 times! The Tasty Cake has now permanently replaced it in the Shop.

The Chocolate Cake has received a small update to match the Tasty Cake's new cleaner background as well:





*Open Your Wallets*




​
By popular demand, we're bringing back a limited restock of the Create a Group forum add-on. Three are now available for purchase in the Shop at the low price of just 42,000 Bells when the Shop refreshes with items at 5:30PM Pacific Time. (approximately 15 minutes after this post) Yeah, we just added an extra zero on the end.

WHY SO MUCH JUSTIN, you may ask? Groups have always been intended to be a very expensive item, which requires fundraising with other folks who want a similar group to you. The idea behind this is to hopefully encourage quality, active groups instead of joke or inactive groups created on a whim by a single user.

Back when the feature launched back in 2011, 4200 Bells was a lot at the time, but as you all know that is no longer the case. Hence, the drastic price increase. This acts as an experiment to use as well to see what will happen when pricing an item at such a high price. We'll be watching closely.


*Shop Restock*
​It wouldn't be a Bell Tree Direct without a healthy collectible restock too, now would it? We've got some chocolate cake to go with your new Tasty Cake, as well as a few Toy Hammers and fruit. Grab a few yourself when the Shop refreshes with items at 5:30PM Pacific Time. (approximately 15 minutes after this post) We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time.


Thanks for reading! That's everything we have for today's update. As always, it might take a few minutes to see some of these changes show up around the forum as we put the hamsters to work. Just be patient!


----------



## Dinosaurz

YAYAYA


----------



## Jacob

Goodness the groups! Thank you so much for them!!! Hopefully we can get our act together in time for one of them..

edit: jk I think we may be good? So exciting!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got sum cake


----------



## Zane

42,000 bells LOL
i love the new regular cake omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

I need one more cake yay

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna GET ONE CHOCOLATE CAKE I NEED THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I brought 4 and saved one space for a chocolate cake


----------



## Gracelia

42k, vacuum & money, very nicely made
i love the new cake too, great job thunder!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have stayed up ALL NIGHT FOR THIS OMG


----------



## Miele

I really like the new cake tbh


----------



## N e s s

OMG WAT

I GOTTA GET READY, I'M GOING TO FIGHT FOR THOSE CAKES.

ALSO WISH I DIDN'T DONATE MY CAKE NOW BUT OH WELL.


----------



## jiny

YAYAYAYAYA NEW DIRECT!! Also there's a restock happening 5 minutes from now! E.E


----------



## oath2order

If you're going to use the LazyTown song, then please use this:


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG YES I GOT A CHOCOLATE CAKE OMG OMG OMG


----------



## jiny

STUPID IPAD LAGGED SO HARD

I HAD FIVE CHOCOLATE CAKES IN MY CART BUT IT LAGGED OMFG


----------



## Heyden

Glitched and got a colour change
*** fml


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> STUPID IPAD LAGGED SO HARD
> 
> I HAD FIVE CHOCOLATE CAKES IN MY CART BUT IT LAGGED OMFG



Don't get greedy then lol


----------



## Ichigo.

couldn't get the chocolate cake but i got another peach


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

That is one tasty cake, and wow 42000 bells haha. Someone has already bought one.


----------



## tae

im crying. XD


----------



## Miele

Awe. I had a chocolate cake in my cart but it didn't go through. Oh well. I'll wait for the next one


----------



## device

first direct restock I've seen, gonna read original post now


----------



## tae

missed the chocolate cakes, but i got a few tasty cakes. B')


----------



## Pokemanz

I am very satisfied with this restock. Also yay unlimited Tasty Cakes! Now for a new lineup...


----------



## N e s s

Ugh, I bought like 5 but lag made me lose them...

IT WASN'T EVEN 10 SECONDS AND THEY SOLD OUT.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Love the new tasty cake!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

WOW! 5 minutes!
Sold out that quick!
I am seriously impressed!
It took that long to run out.
You must have put at least 10 of each!

*switches sarcasm settings to Off*

Really?
A notice for a restock 16 minutes before the actual restock?
Just...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

WHY JUSTIN

YOU HAD TO DO IT DURING THE MK8 TOURNAMENT


----------



## jiny

Slammint said:


> Don't get greedy then lol



It actually lagged so I ended up getting five in my cart, like I kept pressing it and I got five I guess

I only meant to get one XD


----------



## King Dorado

this was an AWESOME restock!  who expected so many different items?  i got a couple new things, yet lost others in the lag, which from all the Lag Wars stories I hear, is about how it should be...

thanks Justin!


----------



## Pokemanz

Sugarella said:


> It actually lagged so I ended up getting five in my cart, like I kept pressing it and I got five I guess
> 
> I only meant to get one XD



I was gonna get a lot but I figured I better purchase them asap so they would register. xD


----------



## Miharu

OMG YESSS!!! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR RESTOCKING THE GROUPS!!! ; v; Even though they were pricey as hell, it was totally worth it and I don't regret it!!! Thank you so much for restocking them!!! We (Team Popsicle) really appreciate it!!! <333

This was an awesome Bell Tree Direct!!! The new cake looks lovely and I'm so happy the chocolate cake's bg was changed!! 

Okay now I'm going to go and calm myself down because I was literally freaking out thinking we didn't have enough for a group add on AHAHAHA now I'm freaking out because we actually got one XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

I was constantly refreshing for around 1 hour lol
Then when I saw the direct I had a panic attack lol


----------



## emolga

Dang it, missed the chocolate cakes.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Good grief lmao, of course I am out getting burritos and then miss the whole thing : P


----------



## piske

The tasty cake is so ADORABLE :>


----------



## emolga

Anybody willing to sell me their chocolate cake for all of my TBT?


----------



## Shimmer

I love the new cakes! They certainly do look tasty!


----------



## King Dorado

Question re the new anti-bumping rules, does this restriction only apply to the poster who started the thread???


----------



## piichinu

aw tasty cakes are cute


----------



## Thunder

Hurray, people like the cake!

Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')



We love it, and we love you


----------



## emolga

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')



Looks awesome!


----------



## tae

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')



it's beautiful, but i wish it wasn't unlimited. give it some more value like it deserves.


----------



## emolga

taesaek said:


> it's beautiful, but i wish it wasn't unlimited. give it some more value like it deserves.



I second this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh, the Tasty cake is unlimited now. And thx for the Amiibo card trading board, now I wont get annoyed by them. ^.^


----------



## piichinu

i dont mind if its unlimited personally

i buy collectibles coz theyre cute/they look nice so i guess thats why


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')



That's how we do.


----------



## Skyfall

New cake looks awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin
Why are you evil on EU people
I know ur doing another restock but still, luckily for me I saw your warning and decided to do an all nighter for it cause I have no life
But still I would of slept if not

No hard feels just I feel alone


----------



## mogyay

cute cake!!!!!

shame i missed the restock but that's eu life for you lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

I missed restock aaah
I really wanted a choco cake and some fruit, preferably and apple and another peach ;_;


----------



## Justin

Interesting comments regarding the availability of the cake... I thought about that myself and considered increasing the price or making it limited still. But we don't have very many collectibles that are cheap and readily available, so I do like having a very nice one in that category now. They don't need to be "bad" just because they're common.


----------



## King Dorado

is the new tasty cake unlimited, or just in high quantity tonight?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Interesting comments regarding the availability of the cake... I thought about that myself and considered increasing the price or making it limited still. But we don't have very many collectibles that are cheap and readily available, so I do like having a very nice one in that category now. They don't need to be "bad" just because they're common.



We need it to be avalible, to gift it to people as a feel better gift.


----------



## tae

King Dad said:


> is the new tasty cake unlimited, or just in high quantity tonight?



pretty sure its unlimited, sadly. 
like it's super cute, but idk, unlimited collectibles just aren't as fun.


----------



## Shimmer

Justin said:


> Interesting comments regarding the availability of the cake... I thought about that myself and considered increasing the price or making it limited still. But we don't have very many collectibles that are cheap and readily available, so I do like having a very nice one in that category now. They don't need to be "bad" just because they're common.



I agree and thank you for fixing that. 
Just having the pear and orange got really boring.


----------



## emolga

taesaek said:


> pretty sure its unlimited, sadly.
> like it's super cute, but idk, unlimited collectibles just aren't as fun.



Yeah, agreed. I decided it would be a great idea to buy a ton of them because I didn't check to see their stock. Was hoping to maybe do a giveaway for them, but no one would care since they can just buy them themselves.


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> is the new tasty cake unlimited, or just in high quantity tonight?



We might make it limited (in the hundreds) from time to time for fun as we did with the original cake a few times in the past. But for the most part, it's meant to be and will be unlimited just like the original cake was.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

taesaek said:


> pretty sure its unlimited, sadly.
> like it's super cute, but idk, unlimited collectibles just aren't as fun.


*stares*
hunh.  well isn't that... special...


----------



## Skyfall

Shimmer said:


> I agree and thank you for fixing that.
> Just having the pear and orange got really boring.



I agree, it's super cute.  Unlimited or not rare collectible doesn't bother me so much, I care about the "cuteness" the most, so... this is awesome!  (For ex., I wouldn't take a white feather or a pokeball even if was free... I just don't like the appearance of those.)

Great job, Thunder!  Looks awesome.


----------



## Vizionari

Of course the direct happens while I'm out ;P Oh well. Glad to hear the groups are back in stock though!


----------



## Fantasyrick

I WANTED A CHOCOLATE CAKE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Skyfall

Its hilarious to me that the old cakes are now "rare."  Those use to just sit there for the longest time!  And believe it or not, choco cakes.  They kept just sitting there, no one buying them when I joined.  How times have changed.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Fantasyrick said:


> I WANTED A CHOCOLATE CAKE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!1


here's you go.  and this one actually looks edible.


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Its hilarious to me that the old cakes are now "rare."  Those use to just sit there for the longest time!  And believe it or not, choco cakes.  They kept just sitting there, no one buying them when I joined.  How times have changed.



I know. Ironic, isn't it xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yukari Yakumo said:


> here's one


Is that a mousse cake? I love mousse!


----------



## emolga

Yukari Yakumo said:


> here's you go.  and this one actually looks edible.



That looks delicious!


----------



## N e s s

It kinda upsets me though, I had 5 cakes but I gave them all away for free :/


----------



## Maruchan

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')








^ The new Cake is so pretty, and reminds me of Merengue. <3
Thank you for taking the time & effort in adding this new design!​


----------



## Shimmer

Skyfall said:


> Its hilarious to me that the old cakes are now "rare."  Those use to just sit there for the longest time!  And believe it or not, choco cakes.  They kept just sitting there, no one buying them when I joined.  How times have changed.



I know right!? XD

I can't wait for the day when the pear or orange get rare.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So guys. How do I put items up onto the sidebar?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> So guys. How do I put items up onto the sidebar?


Huh what


----------



## piichinu

Paperboy012305 said:


> So guys. How do I put items up onto the sidebar?



shop, inventory, make sure the item is "active," and then uncheck the hidden box. can only have 10 at a time


----------



## Paperboy012305

NVM. Weird, my old one got deleted...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

HAHAHA that group price xD


----------



## emolga

ObeseMudkipz said:


> HAHAHA that group price xD



Didn't realize that until now. Thanks, mods.


----------



## Mango

lol nice


----------



## piske

Were there more peaches? :O


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

P e o n y said:


> Were there more peaches? :O


for maybe 5 minutes
was hoping to grab one along with my apple
went posting to get those last 3 bells; came back; they're all gone


----------



## piske

I answered my own question, never mind! *TEAR*


----------



## emolga

P e o n y said:


> Were there more peaches? :O



Yes.


----------



## oath2order

Skyfall said:


> Its hilarious to me that the old cakes are now "rare."  Those use to just sit there for the longest time!  And believe it or not, choco cakes.  They kept just sitting there, no one buying them when I joined.  How times have changed.



rare cake pepe


----------



## mogyay

out of curiosity will you mention when the eu restocks will be? (in another mini direct?) or will it be random? also please tell me the exact time thank you kindly


----------



## rosabelle

Ooh, I love the new cake collectible


----------



## mintellect

*waits for everyone to takle me saying they want my two precious stale cake*
This new cake is super cute though.


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> NVM. Weird, my old one got deleted...



what got deleted? looks like youve got tons of collectibles- it will only display the 10 newest (unless you check "hidden" or "inactive" on the ones you dont want displayed).


----------



## Paperboy012305

The old cakes are still lying around by a few people. Now they are going to become collectibles that you need to buy because they are old.


----------



## King Dorado

Diancie Rose said:


> *waits for everyone to takle me saying they want my two precious stale cake*
> This new cake is super cute though.



yes, how much for one of those lousy stale cakes...?


----------



## Paperboy012305

King Dad said:


> what got deleted? looks like youve got tons of collectibles- it will only display the 10 newest (unless you check "hidden" or "inactive" on the ones you dont want displayed).


Oh wait, the old cake didn't get deleted, I just never bought it.


----------



## piske

Yukari Yakumo said:


> for maybe 5 minutes
> was hoping to grab one along with my apple
> went posting to get those last 3 bells; came back; they're all gone





emolga said:


> Yes.



Oh, man! I really want one of those! Guuuh ;_; I'm happy some people got them though!!! :>


----------



## Araie

Wow, did not see a new cake coming! Very happy I got a stale one while I could, haha. (By that I mean the prices of these are probably going to inflate by 10 million..)


----------



## Jeremy

Araie said:


> Wow, did not see a new cake coming! Very happy I got a stale one while I could, haha. (By that I mean the prices of these are probably going to inflate by 10 million..)



Talk about investment


----------



## Xerolin

I meant to buy five cakes..got 15
Cri


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


>


So that is why you asked me what that was that one time


----------



## Roxi

Why did I have to click on that Lazy town song x3 Now it's stuck in my head >w< aha! 

Loving the new cake collectable tho! So cute! \(^w^)/


----------



## Sap88

WHY WHEN I WAS AT ROWING??
I cri ;-; Now the inflation of cakes are gonna RISE


----------



## Araie

Jeremy said:


> Talk about investment



Maybe.. and by that I mean yes.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I need one of those old stale cakes 
I had two but have one away and sold another for a low price xD


----------



## Kristen

Botari1999 said:


> I need one of those old stale cakes
> I had two but have one away and sold another for a low price xD



I sold mine for about 300tbt, now I could sell it for 1000 and only partially feel bad
/s


----------



## Cheremtasy

stargate said:


> I sold mine for about 300tbt, now I could sell it for 1000 and only partially feel bad
> /s



Crap I hope the prices for those stale cakes don't inflate


----------



## Kristen

Botari1999 said:


> Crap I hope the prices for those stale cakes don't inflate



Now that you can't get them anymore, they probably will ;;


----------



## Skyfall

Botari1999 said:


> Crap I hope the prices for those stale cakes don't inflate



Well, you know... when something becomes retired... *inflation*!


----------



## Xerolin

Dangit why couldnt it have been a monday or wednesday ;-;


----------



## Thunder

Skyfall said:


> Well, you know... when something becomes retired... *inflation*!



I wonder how much Kaiaa's worth.


----------



## tae

guess it's time to sell my old cake.


----------



## Skyfall

Thunder said:


> I wonder how much Kaiaa's worth.



I know, right?  She's sitting on a gold mine.  (And psst, I really love all the green in your lineup, it's so cute!)


----------



## Jacob

So like, who bought the second group ..


----------



## Heyden

Buddy said:


> So like, who bought the second group ..



I was wondering too...


----------



## Xerolin

Buddy said:


> So like, who bought the second group ..



I know miharu bought one


----------



## Amyy

cute cake


----------



## JeffreyAC

Botari1999 said:


> Crap I hope the prices for those stale cakes don't inflate



Too late, selling mine for 1,000,000TBT, any buyers?


----------



## Cheremtasy

JeffreyAC said:


> Too late, selling mine for 1,000,000TBT, any buyers?



Lol bye xD




stargate said:


> Now that you can't get them anymore, they probably will ;;



But they're so ugly and old and stale xD
I need one back though ff


----------



## King Dorado

Botari1999 said:


> But they're so ugly and old and stale xD



hey now, those old cakes have a mama and a papa too, you callin they kid ugly!


----------



## Heyden

I just realised you didn't announce the Christmas Event >n>


----------



## sej

Omg
I was asleep, I really wanted a chocolate cake


----------



## Stil

darn i missed the restock again..


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I don't really care about anything in the post, I just wanted to thank Jeremy and Justin for giving me 1 free bell.


----------



## Jas0n

Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')



and by staff you mean Justin


----------



## Sap88

Jas0n said:


> and by staff you mean Justin



^Lol.  But thunder it looks great!


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> and by staff you mean Justin



you mean Murray


----------



## Thunder

hey you and murray both had your finger in the pie cake

i'm just glad jason was awol the entire time ;_;


----------



## Justin

Hello! We are restocking the Shop again for EU folks in a little less than two hours from now at 12:00PM GMT (Noon). Good luck!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Hello! We are restocking the Shop again for EU folks in a little less than two hours from now at 12:00PM GMT (Noon). Good luck!



YES THANKS JUSTIN I LOVE YOU


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Hello! We are restocking the Shop again for EU folks in a little less than two hours from now at 12:00PM GMT (Noon). Good luck!



Yayyyyy!


----------



## Sap88

Justin said:


> you mean Murray



OMG MOD LIKED MY POST! *DIES*
Back to topic. Who actually was it? Murray or Justin? I'm gullible XD
EDIT: REstock at 11pm. I'm STAYING UP


----------



## Heyden

Thanks Justin!
all the americans/canadians/whateverians should be asleep thank god


----------



## Alienfish

cake cake

oh and sweet quiche i might actually be able to be on -cough-


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> Thanks Justin!
> all the americans/canadians/whateverians should be asleep thank god



TBH when the restock earlier happened it was like really really late but I stayed up cause I got a warning


----------



## sej

I am very excited for the restock!


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> I am very excited for the restock!



me too if i miss i swear im gonna stock up on all the cakes lmao


----------



## sej

Moko said:


> me too if i miss i swear im gonna stock up on all the cakes lmao



If i don't get anything i will be very sad aha


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> If i don't get anything i will be very sad aha



i feel you and probs the same here..

glad i can be on and it's not some weirdo late time


----------



## sej

Moko said:


> i feel you and probs the same here..
> 
> glad i can be on and it's not some weirdo late time



Yeah same

It is like the perfect time for me, i am very excited!


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> i feel you and probs the same here..
> 
> glad i can be on and it's not some weirdo late time



same. it's a pretty casual time for me, usually they're at 8pm or 2am lol
it gives gmt and eu and advantage i think. (which is good)


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> same. it's a pretty casual time for me, usually they're at 8pm or 2am lol
> it gives gmt and eu and advantage i think. (which is good)



@Sej.. this it's 1 pm for me cause i'm one hour ahead and I don't have time-specific plans anyways for today ^_^

ikr and i can hardly be on 2 am my time for pixels lol unless i can't sleep badly..


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> same. it's a pretty casual time for me, usually they're at 8pm or 2am lol
> it gives gmt and eu and advantage i think. (which is good)



It does because americans are asleep


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> It does because americans are asleep



yeah as long as it's not crazy lag like the last halloween restocks my god..


----------



## sej

Moko said:


> @Sej.. this it's 1 pm for me cause i'm one hour ahead and I don't have time-specific plans anyways for today ^_^
> 
> ikr and i can hardly be on 2 am my time for pixels lol unless i can't sleep badly..



Ikr i am not getting up at 2am xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yeah as long as it's not crazy lag like the last halloween restocks my god..



I am on my ipad, that should be quick enough


----------



## Alienfish

me neither, not for that haha.

yeah i mean i have a decent internet but that lag.. i actually had one thing in cart but due to the lag i ofc lost it.


----------



## Araie

Wow, thank god for my cat waking me up early, haha.


----------



## sej

Araie said:


> Wow, thank god for my cat waking me up early, haha.



Yay aha, you can always trust a cat to wake you up. My cat woke me up by meowing down my earhole xD


----------



## device

inb4 someone from the US gets all of the stock


----------



## Alienfish

device said:


> inb4 someone from the US gets all of the stock



was thinking this lol like i bet someone is sitting up like 4 am their time lmao;;


----------



## Araie

Sej said:


> Yay aha, you can always trust a cat to wake you up. My cat woke me up by meowing down my earhole xD



Oh my god.. I bet your eardrums died, haha. I least your cat doesn't try to pull your hair off.. yeah, my cats are pretty much weirdos..


----------



## sej

Araie said:


> Oh my god.. I bet your eardrums died, haha. I least your cat doesn't try to pull your hair off.. yeah, my cats are pretty much weirdos..



Omg xD
My cat does sometimes play with my hair aha

He came up the stairs, meowing loads outside my room. Then he came in my room, jumped on my bed and started meowing right down my earhole xD 

Oh and his breath stank of fish xD


----------



## Thunder

Araie said:


> Wow, thank god for my cat waking me up early, haha.



I don't know how to tell you this, but your cat might be a collectible hoarder.


----------



## sej

Thunder said:


> I don't know how to tell you this, but your cat might be a collectible hoarder.



Omg xD


----------



## Araie

Thunder said:


> I don't know how to tell you this, but your cat might be a collectible hoarder.



I would expect them to be one.


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> I don't know how to tell you this, but your cat might be a collectible hoarder.



lmao i bet they want all the houses


----------



## sej

30 mins left!


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> 30 mins left!



#feelthehype


----------



## Araie

Moko said:


> #feelthehype



Hype is not felt.


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> Hype is not felt.



bad for you then x)

nah i'm not too overhyped but feels great i can actually plan on staying on for the things..


----------



## Araie

Moko said:


> bad for you then x)
> 
> nah i'm not too overhyped but feels great i can actually plan on staying on for the things..


Yeah, I know what you mean! It truly is awesome.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Hype choo choo
What's everyone hoping to get?


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean! It truly is awesome.



yeah it's a good time and i'm alone for once so i don't have to do things with mom or stuff.. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Hype choo choo
> What's everyone hoping to get?



choo choo

peach butts <3 or maybe chocolate cake


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm hoping a hammer or some peach bottoms


----------



## cIementine

i'm hoping to get two chocolate cakes and a peach! ;v;


----------



## Araie

Hm.. I really wanted a chocolate cake at least. I was really hoping for an apple too, but I'll probably be too slow.


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> I'm hoping a hammer or some peach bottoms



lol i want a hammer but im life half broke lmangoes.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Moko said:


> lol i want a hammer but im life half broke lmangoes.



There's only 2 hammers restocked though so gotta be fast
I'm gonna snipe all of them


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> There's only 2 hammers restocked though so gotta be fast
> I'm gonna snipe all of them



then give one to me. atleast when i beat jer's post record lol.


----------



## sej

10 mins left!


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> 10 mins left!



i feel it i need to take a dump but then im gunna miss it ahaah


----------



## sej

Moko said:


> i feel it i need to take a dump but then im gunna miss it ahaah



You can wait 8 mins can't you?


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> i feel it i need to take a dump but then im gunna miss it ahaah



u can't let slammint win
hold in that raging dump
hang in there, moko


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> You can wait 8 mins can't you?



oh yes my muscles are fine


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> You can wait 8 mins can't you?



not if it's one of those that slides out of your butt every second


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> u can't let slammint win
> hold in that raging dump
> hang in there, moko



yaa ikik ill hold it xD


----------



## sej

Idk why i am so nervous xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Moko said:


> then give one to me. atleast when i beat jer's post record lol.



Naw I'm getting 1 xD


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> not if it's one of those that slides out of your butt every second



Just.. no.


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> Naw I'm getting 1 xD



u r mean <3 jk jk

aa 6 mins to go weeee choo choo


----------



## cIementine

Araie said:


> Just.. no.



like you can feel it edging out and you kinda just have to tell it 
'i am better than you keep it in poop'


----------



## sej

Shop is down!


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> like you can feel it edging out and you kinda just have to tell it
> 'i am better than you keep it in poop'



yeah i had those too but it's not like that now hah


----------



## sej

2 mins ahh!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm off to the shop now


----------



## Danielkang2

Got a hammer and 2 peach


----------



## Dinosaurz

YAS I IS HAPPY

- - - Post Merge - - -

APPLE CHERRY AND HAMMER

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Got a hammer and 2 peach



Dude I got the other one xD
They are brothers


----------



## sej

I got an apple and a cherry, not a chocolate cake though
oh well


----------



## Araie

Woo! Got an apple! But no chocolate cake unfortunately..


----------



## device

I got a toy hammer and 2 extra chocolate cakes, pretty happy with that


----------



## cIementine

oh man! was hoping to get two cakes and a peach, but only managed to get the peach, better luck next time!


----------



## Danielkang2

Nvm the toy hammer disappeared during checkout lol


----------



## Alienfish

luckyyy i wish i had enough for that hammer

got some butts and cherry tho so glad i was on 

-runs to toilet-


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm happy I got a hammer, Apple and cherry


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I managed to get a peach this time! I'm happy with that 

Thank you so much for doing a re-stock for people in the EU!


----------



## Dinosaurz

device said:


> I got a toy hammer and 2 extra chocolate cakes, pretty happy with that


Oh so it's you who is my hammer brother


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> oh man! was hoping to get two cakes and a peach, but only managed to get the peach, better luck next time!



Meh, peaches are still good!


----------



## Roxi

Yay I woke up just in time ^^ 

Managed to get 5 chocolate cakes


----------



## tearypastel

Roxi-Riot said:


> Yay I woke up just in time ^^
> 
> Managed to get 5 chocolate cakes



5!? howw
i had 3 cakes in my cart but then it didn't load :c i just managed to get a cherry so that's alright


----------



## Dinosaurz

Roxi-Riot said:


> Yay I woke up just in time ^^
> 
> Managed to get 5 chocolate cakes



Woooow xD


----------



## sej

Roxi-Riot said:


> Yay I woke up just in time ^^
> 
> Managed to get 5 chocolate cakes


Whaaat?
can I have one pls


----------



## Alienfish

Shiny Spritzee said:


> I managed to get a peach this time! I'm happy with that
> 
> Thank you so much for doing a re-stock for people in the EU!



THIS SO MUCH

like those NA or whatever bad timezone for us EU peeps makes it lag but at least they didn't fartlag in the cart this time too much :/


----------



## Araie

Roxi-Riot said:


> Yay I woke up just in time ^^
> 
> Managed to get 5 chocolate cakes



Nice!


----------



## Heyden

got 8 choco cakes
splitting 2 each with my friends ;D


----------



## Sap88

Lost 8 choco cakes on confirmation. ;-;


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> got 8 choco cakes
> splitting 2 each with my friends ;D



wtf how
how do you get so many
share your secrets


----------



## Roxi

I have no idea how x3 yeee <3


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> got 8 choco cakes
> splitting 2 each with my friends ;D



i am your friend right?


----------



## tearypastel

i am so annoyed ughh
why didn't i just get 1? why did i have to go for 3? WHYYYY


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> i am your friend right?



only the meme streamers B)


----------



## tearypastel

Haydenn said:


> only the meme streamers B)



the meme streams
excuse me


----------



## Dinosaurz

And now all my TBT is gone


----------



## Alienfish

also that dump went great thank you


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> only the meme streamers B)



But im your friend D:


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> also that dump went great thank you



glad to hear it


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> got 8 choco cakes
> splitting 2 each with my friends ;D



am ur friend?


----------



## Dinosaurz

RIP us till the Christmas direct


----------



## sej

does anyone have a spare chocolate cake

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just jk lol


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> does anyone have a spare chocolate cake



sadly no :'(


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> does anyone have a spare chocolate cake
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just jk lol


Did you try and get a cake first? I thought everyone would be getting the cakes so I went to apples and hammers


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> Did you try and get a cake first? I thought everyone would be getting the cakes so I went to apples and hammers



i went for peaches for and cherries cause i really wanted peaches and cherries weren't that popular anyways


----------



## sej

Slammint said:


> Did you try and get a cake first? I thought everyone would be getting the cakes so I went to apples and hammers



I did but they were sold out


----------



## Heyden

I went for Choco cakes and clicked a ham!er just in case
Didn't get the hammer ofc


----------



## shunishu

missed the whole thing.. anyone have a choc cake for me for free? :3 ^^;


----------



## mogyay

Aaaaand I missed the gmt one as well, great.. I'll get you one day peach.


----------



## emolga

dang it, there was another restock? of course I was asleep...


----------



## Cheremtasy

What the hell there was another restock?? I was sleeping ugh ;_;


----------



## jiny

I missed a restock! It shows it was today at 6:00 AM but I was asleep, of course. Oh well, I'll get a chocolate cake someday..


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got both the restocks... Yay


----------



## jiny

Slammint said:


> I got both the restocks... Yay



I'm so happy for you that you got the toy hammer! c:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> I'm so happy for you that you got the toy hammer! c:



Thanks! Sorry you missed it, the next one will probably the Christmas direct next month


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> Thanks! Sorry you missed it, the next one will probably the Christmas direct next month



yeah either that or if they do something similar to the fair or other event stuff.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yeah, when does this year's TBT fair start? (I hope they do riddles this year)


----------



## mintellect

King Dad said:


> yes, how much for one of those lousy stale cakes...?



Hm... I'll part with one for approximately... 500,000 bells.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, when does this year's TBT fair start? (I hope they do riddles this year)



I don't know if they are this year, I think it's summer next year it's happening


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, when does this year's TBT fair start? (I hope they do riddles this year)



They're not having one this year, I think they'll have one in Summer 2016.


----------



## mintellect

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, when does this year's TBT fair start? (I hope they do riddles this year)



Yeah, I don't think they will be doing one, the Fire Festival was held instead. Hopefully next year as it'll be my first TBT fair and I really want to know what it's like.


----------



## Paperboy012305

D'aww. ;_; Are they doing any event next month? If not, i'm still looking forward to the Easter egg hunt.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I missed the second one too...

oh well


----------



## Vizionari

The Hidden Owl said:


> I missed the second one too...
> 
> oh well



same, but sleep was more important =.=


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah that's why I missed last night/morning whatever time for us non-US people.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I didn't even know there was a 2nd one.


----------



## lars708

Whoa when is the next restock?


----------



## Ichigo.

lol I saw the announcement for it but I didn't feel like staying up. looking forward to whenever the next event is.


----------



## Alienfish

It was earlier today at noon/12 gmt (1 pm for me)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I feel sorry for the people who missed both, luckily I was able to get something from both of them


----------



## Cheremtasy

Slammint said:


> Thanks! Sorry you missed it, the next one will probably the Christmas direct next month



I thought there was going to be another restock in a few days?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Botari1999 said:


> I thought there was going to be another restock in a few days?



No? Where did you see that


----------



## lars708

Botari1999 said:


> I thought there was going to be another restock in a few days?



Ikr? What is this bs


----------



## Cheremtasy

Slammint said:


> No? Where did you see that



On this thread, it said that there would be another in a few days.
Is that cancelled now or something? I didn't even know that there was going to be a second restock in less than 24 hours

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Ikr? What is this bs



Ikr, like it says in the OP, the EU friendly one in a few days, like??? I'm hella confused.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Botari1999 said:


> On this thread, it said that there would be another in a few days.
> Is that cancelled now or something? I didn't even know that there was going to be a second restock in less than 24 hours



There was, today at 12 noon GMT. That was the Europe one, no more.
There was 2 restocks


----------



## Cheremtasy

Slammint said:


> There was, today at 12 noon GMT. That was the Europe one, no more.
> There was 2 restocks



What the heck, why did they say in a few days then? That throws everyone off


----------



## Dinosaurz

Botari1999 said:


> What the heck, why did they say in a few days then? That throws everyone off



I don't know. there was a two hour warning


----------



## Cheremtasy

Slammint said:


> I don't know. there was a two hour warning



That warning was probably while I was asleep. ;v;
So I guess a few days actually means in a few hours
Wowie


----------



## inkling

It did say in a few days though


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> It did say in a few days though



Yeah that's why I'm so confused. ;v;


----------



## Fantasyrick

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah that's why I'm so confused. ;v;



same! that's the reason i wasnt on here if i knew ahead of time like yesterday i wouldve been on ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin said:


> We'll have a second restock as well *in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time.*



There's still hope for more.  Maybe


----------



## jiny

inkling said:


> It did say in a few days though



Okay I'm very confused now


----------



## Fantasyrick

Sugarella said:


> Okay I'm very confused now



yea i dont get why they threw everyone off like that.


----------



## Araie

Fantasyrick said:


> yea i dont get why they threw everyone off like that.



Hm.. I got nothing. Well.. technically, the second restock was this morning for me, so it was a day I guess?


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> Hm.. I got nothing. Well.. technically, the second restock was this morning for me, so it was a day I guess?



Yeah it was at 6:00 AM, at least that's what I am getting at.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Lucanosa said:


> There's still hope for more.  Maybe



Yeah that's the reason I'm confused.
The OP says a few days but then there was one a few hours later after the first one.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Sugarella said:


> Yeah it was at 6:00 AM, at least that's what I am getting at.



I am kinda upset since they restocked it at 7 am and even thought it was my timezone if it is a weekend I am gonna be sleeping in, and also it was kind of by surprise

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> Yeah that's the reason I'm confused.
> The OP says a few days but then there was one a few hours later after the first one.



Exactly!!!


----------



## inkling

I copied and pasted from op "We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time"

It seems like it was the one that happened this morning even though it was less than 24 hours from the first restock


----------



## ZetaFunction

inkling said:


> I copied and pasted from op "We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time"
> 
> It seems like it was the one that happened this morning even though it was less than 24 hours from the first restock



Well, since they released it early, maybe they'll have another restock :')
We can only hope for more


----------



## cIementine

inkling said:


> I copied and pasted from op "We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time"
> 
> It seems like it was the one that happened this morning even though it was less than 24 hours from the first restock



I think by 'in' they meant 'within', so it could be any time from the post to the next few days. they must have chosen to do it more quickly.


----------



## inkling

pumpkins said:


> I think by 'in' they meant 'within', so it could be any time from the post to the next few days. they must have chosen to do it more quickly.



Ya, I agree with you. I think the wording threw a few of us off. Oh well.

I wonder if they're planning on introducing a tasty chocolate cake in this future? The new tasty cakes are so adorable.


----------



## cIementine

inkling said:


> Ya, I agree with you. I think the wording threw a few of us off. Oh well.
> 
> I wonder if they're planning on introducing a tasty chocolate cake in this future? The new tasty cakes are so adorable.



maybe! I've always thought the chocolate cakes are readily flawless and freshly baked, though.


----------



## inkling

Lucanosa said:


> Well, since they released it early, maybe they'll have another restock :')
> We can only hope for more



Yes I'm still hoping even though I'll prob miss it anyways ;P


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> Well, since they released it early, maybe they'll have another restock :')
> We can only hope for more



I'm hoping they'll have another one. I don't plan on going anywhere for this week so I won't miss it (hopefully)


----------



## ZetaFunction

inkling said:


> Yes I'm still hoping even though I'll prob miss it anyways ;P



Let's pray to the collectible gods for more fruits and cakes
and hammers to smash them with


----------



## lars708

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah that's why I'm so confused. ;v;



I hope that this was just a little bonus restock


----------



## inkling

pumpkins said:


> maybe! I've always thought the chocolate cakes are readily flawless and freshly baked, though.



I wouldn't know how fresh and tasty it is since I've never had one :/


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> So that is why you asked me what that was that one time



I'd like to take a minute to shame feel sorry for Justin and Thunder for not growing up with the _Mr Men & Little Miss_ books. 




Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, when does this year's TBT fair start? (I hope they do riddles this year)





Paperboy012305 said:


> D'aww. ;_; Are they doing any event next month? If not, i'm still looking forward to the Easter egg hunt.



No fair this year, but we are having a Christmas event next month so look forward to that! 

We don?t even know what we?re doing for Easter 2016 yet so please don't get your hopes too high for something so specific! We may end up doing something entirely different.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tina said:


> I'd like to take a minute to shame feel sorry for Justin and Thunder for not growing up with the _Mr Men & Little Miss_ books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair this year, but we are having a Christmas event next month so look forward to that!
> 
> We don’t even know what we’re doing for Easter 2016 yet so please don't get your hopes too high for something so specific! We may end up doing something entirely different.


Ahh, sounds interesting to hear.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I grew up with mr men do I get a sticker? Mr happy was always my favourite, but mr bump was cool too.
And lazy town I had a minor crush as a young child on sportacus.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too add I no longer do... That was creepy lol


----------



## cIementine

inkling said:


> I wouldn't know how fresh and tasty it is since I've never had one :/



i just know from speculation. i've never had my own chocolate cake to hold at night. 
:'(



Tina said:


> I'd like to take a minute to shame feel sorry for Justin and Thunder for not growing up with the _Mr Men & Little Miss_ books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair this year, but we are having a Christmas event next month so look forward to that!
> 
> We don’t even know what we’re doing for Easter 2016 yet so please don't get your hopes too high for something so specific! We may end up doing something entirely different.



shame, shame on them. mr. tickle is going to get them while they sleep.
excited for this year's christmas event! ;v;


----------



## Chris

Slammint said:


> I grew up with mr men do I get a sticker? Mr happy was always my favourite, but mr bump was cool too.
> And lazy town I had a minor crush as a young child on sportacus.



Mr Nosey was my favourite IIRC. And I used to have nightmares about Mr Tickle attacking me in my sleep. 
...I'd have similar nightmares about the Honey Monster from the _Sugar Puffs _cereal box; Tom from Tom & Jerry; and a Lego character I had.


----------



## cIementine

Tina said:


> Mr Nosey was my favourite IIRC. And I used to have nightmares about Mr Tickle attacking me in my sleep.
> ...I'd have similar nightmares about the Honey Monster from the _Sugar Puffs _cereal box; Tom from Tom & Jerry; and a Lego character I had.



just as you said that i said mr tickle would get justin and thunder in their sleep omg


----------



## Justin

Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.

Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!



Am I allowed to complain that the restock was done while I was kind of falling asleep on a train as long as the train was in Europe?


----------



## Fantasyrick

Justin said:


> Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.
> 
> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!



=_=


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.
> 
> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!



okay thanks Justin


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Mr Nosey was my favourite IIRC. And I used to have nightmares about Mr Tickle attacking me in my sleep.
> ...I'd have similar nightmares about the Honey Monster from the _Sugar Puffs _cereal box; Tom from Tom & Jerry; and a Lego character I had.



Omg mr tickle I forgot about him. I loved him, but he was creepy. I didn't really had any nightmares about characters.

The biggest childhood crush had to be without a doubt sharkboy from the adventures of lavagirl and sharkboy


----------



## Cheremtasy

Justin said:


> Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.
> 
> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!



Oh thank god, here's still hope. I thought the one from earlier today was the second one that was mentioned in the OP. ;u;


----------



## jiny

Slammint said:


> Omg mr tickle I forgot about him. I loved him, but he was creepy. I didn't really had any nightmares about characters.
> 
> The biggest childhood crush had to be without a doubt sharkboy from the adventures of lavagirl and sharkboy



OMG I REMEMBER THAT MOVIE! I watched it when I was 5


----------



## Libra

Love the new cake collectible! <3



Tina said:


> I'd like to take a minute to shame feel sorry for Justin and Thunder for not growing up with the _Mr Men & Little Miss_ books.



I did grow up with them, but I never kinda liked them. And I can never remember their name. I've seen their images like a hundred times, and each time I go "what are they called again? oh, right!", only to forget again, LOL.


----------



## Ichigo.

Botari1999 said:


> Oh thank god, here's still hope. I thought the one from earlier today was the second one that was mentioned in the OP. ;u;



I'm pretty sure he meant that WAS the second one. There's not another as far as we know of.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Botari1999 said:


> Oh thank god, here's still hope. I thought the one from earlier today was the second one that was mentioned in the OP. ;u;



Pretty sure you misread


----------



## Chris

Botari1999 said:


> Oh thank god, here's still hope. I thought the one from earlier today was the second one that was mentioned in the OP. ;u;



The second restock _was_ the one that occurred at noon GMT today.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Tina said:


> The second restock _was_ the one that occurred at noon GMT today.



Oh crap then I did. This is what I get for staying up late and waking up early.
I always do that to myself. ;_;


----------



## inkling

Justin said:


> Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.
> 
> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!




Thanks for clarifying... That's what I thought... But you know the wishing and the hope etc


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> Thanks for clarifying... That's what I thought... But you know the wishing and the hope etc



I was just confused as hell, confused and tired. One day I'll probs collapse. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Wait what so there is another EU one. well crap time to save and get some bells.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Moko said:


> Wait what so there is another EU one. well crap time to save and get some bells.



No there isn't... What is up with people


----------



## Tease

Is there another EU one or not? I'm so confused haha.


----------



## Dinosaurz

THERE IS NOT ANOTHER EU ONE


----------



## jiny

Slammint said:


> THERE IS NOT ANOTHER EU ONE



calm down please

@tirru, sadly there isn't :c


----------



## Chris

The EU restock was nine and a half hours ago. Sorry to those who missed it.


----------



## emolga

Kinda wished I stayed up for the EU restock, but I guess sleep is more important than pixels.


----------



## Heyden

emolga said:


> Kinda wished I stayed up for the EU restock, but I guess sleep is more important than pixels.



Not for me


----------



## Tease

Slammint said:


> THERE IS NOT ANOTHER EU ONE



Okay dude chill lul



Sugarella said:


> @tirru, sadly there isn't :c



Thank you <3 Sucks that I missed it!


----------



## Alienfish

ok now i am getting more confused lol but glad i got the 12 gmt one today


----------



## King Dorado

Slammint said:


> TBH when the restock earlier happened it was like really really late but I stayed up cause I got a warning



?????

are you saying there is some insider trading that goes on??


----------



## emolga

tfw people who actually didn't miss the restock got a ton of collectibles and ended up making a profit


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> calm down please
> 
> @tirru, sadly there isn't :c



I am calm, just said it in black and white for everyone. I'm not angry typing lol


King Dad said:


> ?????
> 
> are you saying there is some insider trading that goes on??



Yes a lot very much so


----------



## The Hidden Owl

emolga said:


> tfw people who actually didn't miss the restock got a ton of collectibles and ended up making a profit


tfw you were super excited for the direct and ended up missing the hype


----------



## Dinosaurz

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?335282-New-Bell-Tree-Direct-coming-this-week/page7


Warning see


----------



## Heyden

In less that 24 hours, they have already sold over 1000 cakes, wow


----------



## emolga

The Hidden Owl said:


> tfw you were super excited for the direct and ended up missing the hype



tfw you actually wanted the chocolate cakes rather than selling them for 20x the price in the shop


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> tfw you actually wanted the chocolate cakes rather than selling them for 20x the price in the shop



27*


----------



## emolga

Slammint said:


> 27*



im sorry i made a rough estimate are you expecting me to just calculate exactly how much the chocolate cake's price inflated


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> im sorry i made a rough estimate are you expecting me to just calculate exactly how much the chocolate cake's price inflated


Yeah come on


----------



## inkling

The Hidden Owl said:


> tfw you were super excited for the direct and ended up missing the hype



That's bully talk... Come on... Nobody has complained so far a bunch of people are confused and obviously a small few had more info then the majority


----------



## The Hidden Owl

inkling said:


> That's bully talk... Come on... Nobody has complained so far a bunch of people are confused and obviously a small few had more info then the majority



um

what does that have to do with what I said


----------



## inkling

The Hidden Owl said:


> um
> 
> what does that have to do with what I said


Omg sry I did t know what tfw meant hah.. I took it the wrong way sorry


----------



## Lancelot

WARNING- ROOD WERDS


----------



## aleshapie

Wheeeeeen is the next restock?! OMG... I needs me 2 chocolate cakes for my buddies!


----------



## Vizionari

aleshapie said:


> Wheeeeeen is the next restock?! OMG... I needs me 2 chocolate cakes for my buddies!



I don't think there will be another one for a while >.<


----------



## aleshapie

Vizionari said:


> I don't think there will be another one for a while >.<



What about the "EU" friendly one?


----------



## Heyden

aleshapie said:


> What about the "EU" friendly one?



If you read the posts, its already past


----------



## Chris

aleshapie said:


> What about the "EU" friendly one?



That happened twelve hours ago.


----------



## Jacob

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WARNING- ROOD WERDS



I was gonna post this last night but i assumed i would be banned


----------



## Cheremtasy

aleshapie said:


> What about the "EU" friendly one?



it happened earlier today ^^"
I missed it too haha


----------



## aleshapie

Tina said:


> That happened twelve hours ago.



Cries...

I did read... Man...missed it! So bummmmed!


----------



## Mango

for the bumping rule, does it count if im a cycler and i post villagers who are moving out before the 4 hours?


----------



## King Dorado

getting caught up-- the last 20 pages have turned this Bell Tree Direct thread into the TBT Marketplace's "Sticky: Shop/Collectibles/Restocks Discussion Thread" gets drunk with The Basement...

Infractions to everyone!

but who moderates the mods...?


----------



## mogyay

Mango said:


> for the bumping rule, does it count if im a cycler and i post villagers who are moving out before the 4 hours?



I really really doubt it would since it's not a bump. You're just notifying people when a villager is moving


----------



## Blu Rose

r.i.p. cake
you will forever have two tributes in my inventory because you were the bomb.com (and lynn105 gave me one of them, so it must be kept alive)


----------



## Midoriya

Thanks staff for the update!  Really enjoying it!



Thunder said:


> Hurray, people like the cake!
> 
> Shoutout to the staff for making me redo it about fifteen times :')




And thanks for the cake, Thunder.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

When is the second restock going to be? (UK time)


----------



## Dinosaurz

thoraofasgard said:


> When is the second restock going to be? (UK time)



It's already happened


----------



## HungryForCereal

is there still going to be a restock tomorrow? coz i heard someone talking bout a restock tomorrow.


----------



## Dinosaurz

snoozit said:


> is there still going to be a restock tomorrow? coz i heard someone talking bout a restock tomorrow.



No I don't think so, if anyone could give me some evidence that would be great


----------



## Alienfish

Kinda wondering too since they said another EU restock but then it was only one  Well I'm glad I caught the one yesterday but still.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Moko said:


> Kinda wondering too since they said another EU restock but then it was only one  Well I'm glad I caught the one yesterday but still.


There was 2 restocks?


----------



## Alienfish

one for us/other world times and one for eu times that was at noon gmt yesterday


----------



## Dinosaurz

Moko said:


> one for us/other world times and one for eu times that was at noon gmt yesterday



Well I don't think they do have any more, could like a mod give the final word. Cause we already had both the parts to the restock


----------



## Alienfish

Me neither but some posts from yesterday got people confused.. including me i guess haha.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Why would they put 'We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time.' then have both re-stocks in the same day? It's just unfair to anybody who doesn't spend their whole life on TBT, waiting for news of new re-stocks.


----------



## Jacob

thoraofasgard said:


> Why would they put 'We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time.' then have both re-stocks in the same day? It's just unfair to anybody who doesn't spend their whole life on TBT, waiting for news of new re-stocks.


--



Justin said:


> Yes, that was the second restock. Sorry for any confusing phrasing, but it's just meant as a promise that yes there will be a second one for an EU time within a few days. A few days is just covering my ass if I can't get around to it for a while. Generally doing it sooner than later is better, so that's what happened when I found a good time.
> 
> Please do not even begin to complain if it was in the early morning for you though... it's specifically noted as a restock intended for Europe!


----------



## Alienfish

thoraofasgard said:


> Why would they put 'We'll have a second restock as well in the next few days at a more EU-friendly time.' then have both re-stocks in the same day? It's just unfair to anybody who doesn't spend their whole life on TBT, waiting for news of new re-stocks.



Tbh it was confusing for me cause they were pretty much within 24 hours and I could be on for the second.... buuuuut yeah writing that if they were only gonna do two is a bit whut


----------



## Chris

Slammint said:


> Well I don't think they do have any more, could like a mod give the final word. Cause we already had both the parts to the restock



Justin and I have already confirmed several times that the EU restock has already happened.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Justin and I have already confirmed several times that the EU restock has already happened.



Ikr but people keep asking

Maybe I should just ignore it and stop responding


----------



## Paperboy012305

Slammint said:


> Ikr but people keep asking
> 
> Maybe I should just ignore it and stop responding


How about we all just stop talking about it and just get on with our lives.


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> How about we all just stop talking about it and just get on with our lives.



Sounds like a good idea. x)


----------



## Lancelot

#SillyJubs
#WhackyWords
#FancyPhrasing


----------



## Alienfish

#feelthepostsindicatinghype
#cakes


----------



## King Dorado

the last 200 posts all violate the new Anti-bump rules.  you're all reported!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> the last 200 posts all violate the new Anti-bump rules.  you're all reported!!



Not bumping is it


And it doesn't apply to this area
Your argument is invalid


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> the last 200 posts all violate the new Anti-bump rules.  you're all reported!!



lol right i hardly think you have time to go through all the users. also are you reporting staff? lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> the last 200 posts all violate the new Anti-bump rules.  you're all reported!!



I don't think the last 200 posts are violating that rule, considering they aren't bumps.  They _do_ violate the post content rules though, since many were just one-word responses, or things that would belong in the basement.


----------



## King Dorado

I forgot the winky/smiley gyroid again.


----------



## Kristen

Moko said:


> lol right i hardly think you have time to go through all the users. also are you reporting staff? lmao





Lucanosa said:


> I don't think the last 200 posts are violating that rule, considering they aren't bumps.  They _do_ violate the post content rules though, since many were just one-word responses, or things that would belong in the basement.



guys king dad was joking o-o


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Lucanosa said:


> I don't think the last 200 posts are violating that rule, considering they aren't bumps.  They _do_ violate the post content rules though, since many were just one-word responses, or things that would belong in the basement.



he was just kidding


----------



## laura_jean

Man, two days too late, but TBH I really just want an apple -____-


----------



## King Dorado

laura_jean said:


> Man, two days too late, but TBH I really just want an apple -____-



if it makes you feel any better, i had one in my cart, and at checkout, but the lag stole it back after i hit the pay button...


----------



## Kristen

laura_jean said:


> Man, two days too late, but TBH I really just want an apple -____-



me too, now I have to pay like 2k to buy one from someone else
rip my tbt


----------



## King Dorado

i totally lucked into one in a giveaway in middle of the nite. i bet there will be a few more during Christmas re-stocks.  also, Miharu is having an apple giveaway on tbt market thread...


----------



## Araie

King Dad said:


> i totally lucked into one in a giveaway in middle of the nite. i bet there will be a few more during Christmas re-stocks.  also, Miharu is having an apple giveaway on tbt market thread...



Hm.. you do have a good alternative, but, even then, you do not get the satifaction of just staying up late and earning your prize!.. It's just not the same.


----------



## spamurai

I still don't have an apple xD
Although, I've been trying to get a yellow house for like 2 years xD


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> I still don't have an apple xD
> Although, I've been trying to get a yellow house for like 2 years xD



you just missed like 3 yellow house sales! maybe the next direct will restock the letters for you


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> you just missed like 3 yellow house sales! maybe the next direct will restock the letters for you



I didn't even know there was a restock haha.
The ones I have been present for I've missed anyway... my internet is poop.


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> I didn't even know there was a restock haha.
> The ones I have been present for I've missed anyway... my internet is poop.



there wasn't a restock for the letters for this direct, people just selling letters they've been holding onto.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> there wasn't a restock for the letters for this direct, people just selling letters they've been holding onto.



Ohhhhhh. Sorry, I thought you meant the letters... xD
What was restocked?


----------



## Sholee

56 Chocolate Cakes 
4 Toy Hammers
50 Cherries 
30 Peaches 
20 Apples 

and 

3 Group addons


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> 56 Chocolate Cakes
> 4 Toy Hammers
> 50 Cherries
> 30 Peaches
> 20 Apples
> 
> and
> 
> 3 Group addons



Woah 0_o


----------



## emolga

There's Franklin! I was wondering where he was.


----------



## jiny

yay franklin is here


----------



## Bowie

One of my favourite aspects of Animal Crossing is the fact vegans/vegetarians can still thoroughly enjoy Thanksgiving.


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> One of my favourite aspects of Animal Crossing is the fact vegans/vegetarians can still thoroughly enjoy Thanksgiving.



how do you know if someone's a vegan/vegetarian


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm a vegetarian NUT ROAST FOREVER


----------



## spamurai

oath2order said:


> how do you know if someone's a vegan/vegetarian



I dunno, how do you know if someone's a vegan/vegetarian?

Oh I thought it was a joke xD my bad


----------



## Dinosaurz

Offer them chicken, if they deny they are a vegetarian.


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> how do you know if someone's a vegan/vegetarian



Well, I'm a vegan.


----------



## Horus

oath2order said:


> how do you know if someone's a vegan/vegetarian





Bowie said:


> Well, I'm a vegan.



I'm not.

*Like dis post if you'd kill an exotic species just to taste it*


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> I'm not.
> 
> *Like dis post if you'd kill an exotic species just to taste it*



can i make tendies out of the meat


----------



## King Dorado

meh, all exotic species taste like either chicken or deer anyhow...


----------



## Horus

oath2order said:


> can i make tendies out of the meat










King Dad said:


> meh, all exotic species taste like either chicken or deer anyhow...


I wish I had the time to eat ever species known to man


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> I wish I had the time to eat ever species known to man



***** you stole that from the VM i sent you goddammit


----------



## spamurai

Horus said:


> I wish I had the time to eat ever species known to man



Even human? :O


----------



## Dinosaurz

spamurai said:


> Even human? :O



Human is the best


----------



## Heyden

StarryWolf said:


> Human is the best



I thought you were leaving for the rest of the day


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> Human is the best



oh i didn't see the above post
but still


----------



## ZekkoXCX

StarryWolf said:


> Human is the best



It's so tasty *-*


----------



## PandaNikita

Horus said:


> I wish I had the time to eat *ever* species known to man



Don't you mean _every_? or was that the caption to that hilarious gif?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> I thought you were leaving for the rest of the day



Naw, just leaving in a sense that I was leaving till I felt OK. But I saw the winter banner and it looked cute.
But I'm gone now till Thursday so it kinda works.


----------

